# Does spaying help to calm a crazy pup?



## kaykay (Apr 9, 2007)

We have a 5 1/2 month old Golden Retriever. We have been told by our Vet that we should spay her at 6 months old. We have never spayed any of our dogs before. Can you tell me benefits other than heath and no mess in the house that spaying can give. I have heard that it can help to "calm" dogs down. Is it just the neuturing of males or are females affected too?


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

My girls recently got spayed, it only slowed them down for a day or two. They are still as rowdy as ever, I'm not really sure if its supposed to calm them down or not though.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

kaykay said:


> We have a 5 1/2 month old Golden Retriever. We have been told by our Vet that we should spay her at 6 months old. We have never spayed any of our dogs before. Can you tell me benefits other than heath and no mess in the house that spaying can give. I have heard that it can help to "calm" dogs down. Is it just the neuturing of males or are females affected too?


Well, I think that "health" is pretty important  

As for behavior, it will usually stop sexually motivated bad behavior, and some dominance issues. 

However, it does not break bad habits.


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

Our trainer said that is could calm some dominance, but that could show up as maybe a calming effect in certain areas. But it will not change the dog's personality.
Actually, she also told us that right after neutering, our male dog might even get a little crazy until the hormones settle down.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

kaykay said:


> Can you tell me benefits other than heath and no mess in the house that spaying can give.


Another benefit is that you won't be coming back here in a few months wondering what to do with a pregnant dog. You may think you can keep her safe when she's in heat but the guys turn into real ANIMALS and will do absolutely anything to get to her.

I can send you some video of my spayed Plott hound if you're counting on the spaying calming your dog down. (That has not been one of the benefits, in my experience.)


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

I found that spaying can help decrease dominant behaviours in bitches but thats about it. It slows them for a day or two while they are healing and then it is back to their old self.


----------

